

Why pirating music is old school - Corrado
http://www.tuxx-home.at/archives/2009/12/29/T10_37_21/

======
makeramen
anyone else have a what.cd account?

this is what I see when I search for an album: <http://d.pr/OFXu>

you get pretty much any format/bitrate of any song/album you can imagine, most
are almost always well seeded.

~~~
cloug
seems interesting, do you have any invite ?

~~~
xiongchiamiov
Giving invites to people you don't know is a bad idea, as you're responsible
for them.

They have an irc channel for applications; take a look at
<http://whatinterviewprep.webs.com/> .

------
rb2k_
While I agree that "legal" music downloads are really cheap these days, most
of his criticism is just not true if you actually know what you're doing...

"scene releases" have a fixed quality scheme (encoding, ID3, ...) and the
proper torrent community orftp/usenet server will max out your home connection
easily.

That being said, if you actually have a regular income, music should not be
that big of a problem to buy...

------
bound008
1.open new tab in google chrome

2\. type demonoid hit tab, type the band name followed by discography

3\. hit download button.

everything else happens automatically. torrent file gets automatically added
to Transmission, and when done, the music gets moved into the "Automatically
add files to iTunes Folder" and iTunes takes it from there.

But don't steal music. Its wrong.

------
unicornporn
This person has obviously not tried the better specialized torrent sites like
what.cd. When browsing through the Queen discography at what the other day I
realized it is far better then what iTunes offers me. Releases sorted by
catalog number, 24/96 lossless FLAC vinyl rips, you name it. Run the files
through MP3Tag with the Discogs "plugin" installed and you've got flawless
metadata in seconds.

~~~
rick888
It's interesting that after all of the people in the pirate community
screaming that the cost of songs are "too high" and the quality isn't "good
enough" and music has too many "draconian" protection schemes like DRM that
piracy is bigger than ever, even when they can get everything they wanted.

Why can't people just admit that they pirate because they just want free
stuff?

~~~
unicornporn
It might be that some people are screaming that, but I'm not. I'm saying, if
you are interested in a multitude of releases for each album to chose from and
the technical aspects of digital audio you might be more pleased visiting a
private torrent site. They are impressive pieces of collaborative work. I do
not judge people buying music from iTunes, nor do I judge people that "pirate"
music. Each to his/her own.

~~~
rick888
"They are impressive pieces of collaborative work. I do not judge people
buying music from iTunes, nor do I judge people that "pirate" music. Each to
his/her own."

I do. Because the people pirating music have pretty much destroyed the music
industry. The same is happening to any industry that can be digitized.

------
robryan
I think there is a real opportunity for Apple to identify when people have
loaded in pirated music to iTunes and try and sell them the legal equivalent.

------
gfdfgds56yrh
Who pays you to spend hours cleaning up downloads?

~~~
nodata
_Comparing my usual hourly rates against the price of all 5 albums on the
iTunes store, I actually won money by purchasing them there,_

He didn't win (earn) any money. Unless he cancelled a billable hour with a
customer, he didn't save any money either. He saved time.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
In roundabout language he's talking about saving the opportunity cost of doing
it manually.

~~~
getonit
I thought that was the original commenter's point - that opportunity cost is a
theoretical maximum that is rarely worth anywhere near as much...

~~~
jonhendry
Depends on what the alternative activity is.

Put it this way: he could waste the time fiddling with audio files, or he
could be having sex. Which is a better use of time?

------
Tichy
But how can he buy the music for his wife? iTunes music is still DRMed (owner
encoded in the files).

Also 2 hours is way overblown.

------
danparsonson
And the moral of the story is... outsource! :-)

------
hackermom
Spot on. This can't be repeated enough: it's not about saving a few bucks,
it's about getting your goods _in spotless quality, instantly, without
hassle_. People want ease; instant ease; not a labyrinthal click-fest. Even if
you are a seasoned P2Per who does not need many minutes to locate at least one
available source of the album in question, it usually takes a while to find a
proper AAC or FLAC rip (contra usual MP3 slush), and unless you're into
vacuous pop music you're almost always faced with anything but snappy download
speeds.

$0.99 for a pristine 256kbps AAC track, with no waiting, is a good deal. The
iTunes Store isn't a money-making behemoth for no reason.

~~~
Snoddas
Unless you live in another country (say a backwater like Sweden).

Then you are told by iTunes: "The item you've requested is not currently
available in the Swedish store"

~~~
othello
You can then turn to Spotify, which was actually founded in Sweden ;)

I don't use iTunes and thus can't compare their respective librairies, but I
know first hand that even in more remote corners of the musical world (think
obscure recording of a jazz reprise of Bach), Spotify almost always delivers.

------
J3L2404
I get my music the old fashioned way, I record it off the radio. (via
internet)

